# Favorite Furry Comics



## FurMental (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys just wanted to know what kinda of Furry Comics you guys like right now my fav is "After the Party" and "Motions of the Ocean"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 15, 2015)

http://diggercomic.com/blog/2007/02/01/wombat1-gnorf/


----------



## ShiningSilverWolf1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I like Furpiled and I.S.O. caves and critters is also pretty good and on going, if you want something darker try Jack. btw I loved Motion of the Ocean it was really a sweet story


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 15, 2015)

Blacksad
the autumn lands tooth and claw
the great catsby
wolfmoon
Wilds end
lackadaisy
thunderpaw
bear nuts
caterwall
beyond the western deep
Lucky August Carson
tiny kitten teeth
cheap thrills
ghosts of tiny animals
wuffle comics


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 15, 2015)

Lackadaisy cats


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

ClosetCoon

Gives me nostalgia...


----------



## Kashou (Apr 16, 2015)

This one right here: http://www.savestatecomic.com/2014/02/pokemon-bank/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't know if you'd consider it "furry"... but I like this one:  http://www.skindeepcomic.com/archive/issue-1-cover/

This is a really good chapter:  http://www.skindeepcomic.com/archive/ridiculous-creatures-1/


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 16, 2015)

Zoophobia and Pandemonium: Wizard Village
Why?
Let the art do the talking...








Pandemonium has also finished, so its actually fully readable from beginning to end.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 21, 2015)

Older -- Circles. https://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_3849_0_0.html

Recent -- The Autumnlands. https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/tooth-and-claw

I don't actually read many, on that note... (lol?)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 22, 2015)

The closest I've ever gotten was *Thundercats: Dogs of War.*

I have the TPB, but here are three of the five covers.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Apr 25, 2015)

I love the Narr8 ones, Subject 9 and Prodigal Angel.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 25, 2015)

Bloodhowl said:


> the autumn lands tooth and claw





Esper Husky said:


> Recent -- The Autumnlands. https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/tooth-and-claw


May? Oh, fuck me, can't wait for the conclusion of the first arc.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Apr 25, 2015)

Esper Husky said:


> Older -- Circles. https://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_3849_0_0.html
> 
> Recent -- The Autumnlands. https://imagecomics.com/comics/series/tooth-and-claw
> 
> I don't actually read many, on that note... (lol?)



>.< Ooh, I wrote a series called Tooth and Claw too. Probably have to change that now.


----------



## Getta (Apr 29, 2015)

Admittedly I'm biased, but no fans of "The Sprawl" up in here?
















(NSFW due to violence and nudity, it being a horror comic and all.)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Slightly Damned

Twokinds

Strays (neko people and shapeshifting)

Offwhite (not furry but wolves)


----------



## Roman (Apr 30, 2015)

Maybe somebody here will be interested in the SpaceRamblers Graphic Novel Saga. This comic book has an incredibly detailed world, very developed characters and fascinating storyline that will keep you in suspense in every issue. This Graphic Novel is going to be printed after May 15, and its printed issues will immerse you in an incredible adventure of the brave 5th Squad of the Space ramblers: Dif the Red Dragon, Jenny the Yellow Panda, Biffley the Ape-like Penguin and Berjoe the Amphibian. Only the Prologue will consist of 8 issues, and itâ€™s more than 200 pages! There is also an exclusive soundtrack for the Novel that will be sent with the actual issue. The music will allow you to take in the sights of the SpaceRamblers universe. There will also be interesting bonuses like the main charactersâ€™ figures and many more. The Novel is only starting to travel along its hard and thorny path. Its author loves it and dreams that someday somebody will make a cartoon series based on it. The author of the Graphic Novel is a Russian. The project is officially registered, and some companies have already shown interest in it. The problem is in its little fan base which is though increasing every day. The Novel has not been existing for much time yet, only two months. Letâ€™s support it!)

 The official page of the Graphic Novel on Facebook   

 SpaceRamblers on Furaffinity   

  YouTube channel. 

  The Graphic Novel's official website


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 30, 2015)

Never read any furry comics.  :|


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 3, 2015)

Savestate is a fun one. 
http://www.savestatecomic.com/


----------

